# Remember me



## Giordano Bruno

Recently I have had to enter my name and password every time I log on.  I tick "remember me", but it never does.  Has anyone else experienced this.  It seems to have happened since I upgraded to Windows 7.


----------



## Peterdg

Cookies should be allowed by your browser in order for this to work. That's the only thing I can think of right now.


----------



## Egmont

Nothing has changed for me. The site behaves exactly as it has in the past.


----------



## Giordano Bruno

Many thanks for the replies Peterdg and Egmont.  It was the cookie problem.  Seems to be fixed now.


----------



## shawnee

I have to insert the first letter of my name, 's', in order for it to remember me. I've always wondered about that.


----------



## Egmont

shawnee said:


> I have to insert the first letter of my name, 's', in order for it to remember me. I've always wondered about that.


Sounds like the site is not remembering you, but your browser's Autocomplete (or whatever your browser calls it) is filling in your ID. Check what *Peterdg* suggested in post 2 above.


----------



## shawnee

Thanks Egmont I'll pass that information over to one of my off-spring who understand such matters, on the weekend


----------



## bondia

Giordano Bruno said:


> Recently I have had to enter my name and password every time I log on.  I tick "remember me", but it never does.  Has anyone else experienced this.  It seems to have happened since I upgraded to Windows 7.



This always happens when I'm away from home and use someone else's computer. I've never understood why, but there are so many mysteries.. I make sure I have a note with my password and, I think, now know it off by heart.


----------



## Egmont

bondia said:


> This always happens when I'm away from home and use someone else's computer...


If it happens the first time you use someone else's computer, it's behaving as it should. That computer doesn't have the information (the cookie) to tell the site who you are.

If it continues to happen on the same computer, it's probably set not to accept cookies. Anyone who lets another person use his or her computer should take this precaution. Even if that person has total confidence that you won't access porn or illegal sites, it prevents that person from being mistakenly identified as you by a site that you both use.


----------



## bondia

Egmont said:


> If it happens the first time you use someone else's computer, it's behaving as it should. That computer doesn't have the information (the cookie) to tell the site who you are.
> 
> If it continues to happen on the same computer, it's probably set not to accept cookies. Anyone who lets another person use his or her computer should take this precaution. Even if that person has total confidence that you won't access porn or illegal sites, it prevents that person from being mistakenly identified as you by a site that you both use.



Thank you, Egmont.
The last time this happened, when the friend whose computer I used later clicked onto gmail she directly accessed my account. It also happened to her with her son's gmail. Is this normal? In the cases mentioned, it didn't matter, but if I use, for example, a "public" computer, an hotel or whatever, would this still be the case? Don't like the idea, and it doesn't make much sense.
Regards.


----------



## jann

bondia said:


> if I use, for example, a "public" computer, an hotel or whatever, would this still be the case?


It depends on the settings on that particular computer.

When you click "remember me," WR writes information onto a cookie that your web browser stores in a file on the computer you're sitting in front of. Then the next time you return to WR from that computer using that browser -- be it ten hours or ten days later -- the information on that cookie is transmitted back to the WR server so that WR can "recognize" or "remember" you and log you in automatically.  

Of course neither the computer nor the WR server has any way of knowing who is sitting at the keyboard... so if several family members share a machine, or if you access WR from a friend's computer, your friend or a member of your family could easily end up signed into your WR account by accident if you use "remember me."  Conversely, if you delete your cookies, or if you have security settings that restrict cookies, "remember me" may not work as designed... reflecting your personal choice about the balance between security settings and convenience.  

Most truly public computers (those that are administered properly, at any rate) have restrictive security settings that automatically delete all cookies every time the web browser closes.  This means that you'll have to type your WR login information every time you open a new browser session at one of those public machines.  It also means that someone who uses the computer after you will not have access to your account, provided you close the browser when you're done.  That said, you cannot trust public computers to be administered properly.  It would be better not to use "remember me" on those machines, and to be sure to click "logout" when you are done on WR.


----------



## bondia

Thank you, jann.
Regards.


----------

